# Dayton, OH show this weekend



## littlefrog (Feb 15, 2019)

2/16 and 2/17, at Cox Arboretum. We will be there selling plants, mostly slippers.

If you can't make that, next weekend (2/23, 2/24) is Lansing, MI (MSU) show. I'll be there too! I'm everywhere...


----------

